# Hello everyone



## Andrew_MBB (Jan 30, 2011)

I couldn't find an introduction thread - something that I've had on most forums I've been on, so pardon me if one exists and I've missed it.
I am Andrew, and I play classical piano, indulge in a some choral singing, conducting and composition. 
I have a Licentiate Diploma in Recital from Trinity Guildhall. 
Looking forward to getting to know the very knowledgeable forummers and having some great discussions .
I hail from Bombay, India.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Hi Andrew & welcome to the forum. We do have an introduction thread as a sub-forum of the members chat forum but nobody worries about formalities here 

As a fan of opera I very much looking forward to reading your posts.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

welcome :tiphat:


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

hi! 

dj


----------

